# How much Milk of Magnesia is considered overdose?



## normedia1

Hi, all...I'm new to Milk of Magnesia. So I picked up a bottle of Philips Milk of Magnesia, I read the directions and it says Adults should take 2-4 tablespoons so I take 3. It also states that each 15ml tablespoon is 500mg Magnesium. I now go on WebMD and it states that you can indeed overdose on this stuff and it can cause things like low blood pressure, slowed heart rate and even coma and death. It states 500mg daily is tolerable so why would Philips tell you to take 2-4 tablespoons? Im confused, Oh, and Im a relatively healthy 32 year old 280 lbs weight lifter if that helps.


----------



## Kathleen M.

A larger than usual dose of magnesium every so often is generally well tolerated. That is how they usually expect you to use MoM. Every once in a while. Not day in and day out for weeks or months.Even if you take over 1000 mgs every day (the USRDA maximum last time I checked, but that includes magnesium from diet, so total daily supplementation may need to be lower than that) it usually takes a long time and a lot of effort to get to where you have unbalanced your minerals enough to cause heart/blood pressure issues.That is as long as your kidneys are healthy. If you have kidney disease you can get into trouble a lot quicker.


----------

